# schiacciata, focaccia, ciaccia



## parriparri

Pur essendo italiana, non riesco a distinguere il significato di questi tre termini. Potete aiutarmi?


----------



## ninux

Io la ciaccia non la conosco...
Qui a Roma chiamamo pizza genovese la focaccia alta genovese, quindi suppogno che la focaccia abbia come caratteristica il fatto di essere alta e lievitata, la schiacciata invece dovrebbe essere (come suggerisce il nome) più bassa e meno lievitata.


----------



## Dorogaja

Sono tre varianti regionali della stessa cosa, no?
Io, toscana del sud, la chiamo ciaccia, ma già nella toscana del nord si dice schiacciata.
Chissà, magari esistono anche altri nomi


----------



## Geviert

Ci provo: direi che la schiacciata è la focaccia appiatita che si fa con pasta di pane. La focaccia indica, invece, soltanto il tipo di pane (mentre la schiacciata anche il modo di fare, direi). La ciaccia dovrebbe essere un tipo regionale (toscano mi sembra) di "focaccia".


----------



## parriparri

Non saprei dare una definizione precisa... il nome "schiacciata" fa pensare a qualcosa di basso in effetti e quindi croccante. L'unica differenza che mi viene in mente è che nei forni e nei panifici compro la "schiacciata", mentre nelle pizzerie a taglio o tra i surgelati trovo la "focaccia" sempre e comunque ripiena!
E in famiglia siamo soliti cuocere la "ciaccia" con il rimanente dell'impasto per la pizza fatta in casa, intendendo quindi la pasta di pane fritta nell'olio o cotta al forno


----------



## ninux

Geviert said:


> Ci provo: direi che la schiacciata è la focaccia appiatita che si fa con pasta di pane. La focaccia indica, invece, soltanto il tipo di pane (mentre la schiacciata anche il modo di fare, direi). La ciaccia dovrebbe essere un tipo regionale (toscano mi sembra) di "focaccia".



Minghia! Un tedesco-spagnolo che ne sa più di un italiano... Complimenti! 

Comunque all'isola d'Elba (Toscana) fanno delle focacce che chiamano "schiaccine"


----------



## Lamy

Tanto per aggiungere termini regionali, in romagna si dice anche "spianata" e io la tradurrei con focaccia, che mi sembra il termine più italiano... si mangia sia farcita che non.


----------



## parriparri

quindi la "schiacciata" altro non sarebbe se non una focaccia bassa, schiacciata per l'appunto.
Ok siete stati tutti esaustivi e gentilissimi!!

E comunque a volte il punto di vista di un non nativo, in certe questioni, è davvero quello più obiettivo e meno influenzato dai regionalismi!


----------



## gc200000

Non ho mai sentito la parola ciaccia.

La focaccia è quella messinese, una buonissima specie di pizza più alta con scarola/indivia.

Quella di tipo genovese è invece chiamata focaccia bianca o pizza bianca.

La schiacciata è un qualcosa di simile ma è sempre ripiena.


----------



## ursu-lab

Dalle mie parti (Emilia-Appenino tosco-ligure-emiliano=Lunezia), la schiacciata è a base d'olio d'oliva, non è quasi per niente lievitata (per questo si chiama "schiacciata") ed è totalmente "secca", a differenza della focaccia. Non si può mangiare una "schiacciata ripiena, innanzitutto perché essendo secca non si può tagliare in due, e poi perché si sbriciolerebbe completamente...
La focaccia genovese doc è come la "schiacciata", *molto sottile*, ma *più fresca *e viene fatta con *moltissimo olio d'oliva extravergine*: è impossibile mangiarla senza ungersi le mani! Non c'entra niente con la "pizza bianca" che è molto più lievitata ed è il nome che usano per es. a Roma per chiamare la "focaccia". A Genova (e in Emilia), una "pizza bianca" è la pasta della pizza senza niente sopra, non una focaccia.
Cioè, la focaccia "standard" (detta anche "torta salata" in alcune zone dell'Emilia) è lievitata, quella genovese no o pochissimo. Uff, che fame!!

Ecco alcuni esempi:
schiacciata
focaccia genovese
focaccia

"Ciaccia" non l'ho mai sentito.


----------



## vega3131

Ci sono anche i "ciacci", detti anche "necci". Questi.


----------



## ninux

Ursu... Alla fine sciogli sempre tu i miei dubbi... Non mi stai rendendo pan per focaccia?


----------



## ursu-lab

ninux said:


> Ursu... Alla fine sciogli sempre tu i miei dubbi... Non mi stai rendendo pan per focaccia?



E pensa che ti ho risparmiato pure la disquisizione sulla "torta fritta" parmigiana da mangiare assolutamente col salame di Felino...


----------



## parriparri

Non sono d'accordo su molti punti con URSU-LAB e procedo in ordine con la divergenza di opinioni: 1) Ti posso giurare di aver mangiato spesso la _schiacciata_ farcita con affettati vari. Ammetto che sia più difficile da tagliare di un panino, ma ci si riesce comunque. 
2) La _focaccia genovese_, che ho personalmente mangiato, è alta fuori modo, alta, morbida, quasi collosa (fa la palla in bocca)
3) in Toscana la "_pizza bianca_", chiamata anche "_biancaneve_" è la base della pizza con la mozzarella (in pratica una margherita senza pomodoro) alla quale si aggiungono a piacere i condimenti, mentre la base per la pizza senza nè pomodoro, nè mozzarella, è chiamata "ciaccia" o "schiacciata" o "focaccia" a secondo delle pizzerie.
4) La torta salata è generalmente fatta con la pasta sfoglia

su un punto però siamo d'accordo. La schiacciata, almeno da noi, è famosa per essere "unta", ovvero per avere una forte percentuale di olio extravergine d'oliva. Anzi su due punti: Ho fameeee!!


----------



## parriparri

vega3131 said:


> Ci sono anche i "ciacci", detti anche "necci". Questi.


 
Ma sono una specie di "crepes salate"?
In Toscana i "necci" sono i castagni ed esiste un dolce chiamato "neccio" o "baldino" fatto con le noci, il rosmarino e la farina di castagne


----------



## panzona

parriparri said:


> Ma sono una specie di "crepes salate"?
> In Toscana i "necci" sono i castagni ed esiste un dolce chiamato "neccio" o "baldino" fatto con le noci, il rosmarino e la farina di castagne



Sì, anche io conosco solo i necci di farina di castagne...

Però, riferendomi un po' a tutti i post, credo che non si possa dire chi ha ragione e chi ha torto: le varianti regionali (e sub-regionali) su queste cose sono talmente tante che ognuno ha ragione... per la parte sua!

Per quel che mi riguarda, la VERA schiacciata la sanno far solo in Toscana D) e quando torno in patria ne mangio fino a scoppiare... anche ripiena! Mmmhh... schiacciata ripiena di mortadella appena tagliata... VI ODIO, perché mi ci avete fatto pensare????

Schiaccia e schiacciata sono la stessa cosa per me, anzi, con pronuncia regionalizzata (piuttosto popolare, però! - parlo di registro) sono stiaccia e stiacciata... Concordo (cioè, la mia personale esperienza è simile) che la focaccia sia di pasta diversa dalla schiacciata, più friabile, e che quasi sempre sia ripiena, ma nel senso che viene *cotta con il ripieno* (a differenza della schiacciata, che si riempie "dopo", come con un panino).


----------



## ursu-lab

panzona said:


> Sì, anche io conosco solo i necci di farina di castagne...
> 
> Però, riferendomi un po' a tutti i post, credo che non si possa dire chi ha ragione e chi ha torto: le varianti regionali (e sub-regionali) su queste cose sono talmente tante che ognuno ha ragione... per la parte sua!



Infatti, io ho specificato chiaramente "dalle mie parti": da noi la schiacciatina (aggiungo  una foto di un prodotto confezionato con il nome stampato sopra, nel  caso ci fossero dei dubbi) è secca e "torta salata" è sinonimo di  "focaccia". Per quanto riguarda invece la focaccia genovese, che è un  prodotto *tipico *come il "pesto alla genovese", avendola mangiata  non una ma centinaia di volte, cioè tutte le volte che vado in Liguria,  posso assicurare che non fa "la palla in bocca"  e non è alta "fuori modo" : è più sottile e *croccante *della semplice focaccia. Questo è  un sito con ricette liguri e c'è una foto della classica focaccia  genovese, mangiata personalmente - e sempre con quell'aspetto sottile e  croccante - da Ventimiglia a La Spezia, e in quasi tutte le località che  stanno in mezzo.


----------



## Trentaduesima

In base alle mie conoscenze in Italia ci sono moltissime varietà di prodotti appartenenti alle categorie focaccia, schiaccia, schiaccina e gnocco.
Spesso a pochi chilometri di distanza lo stesso prodotto assume nomi diversi, vedi l' esempio della "torta fritta" di Parma che a Reggio Emilia si chiama gnocco fritto.

A Reggio Emilia ho sempre sentito le seguenti denominazioni:

Gnocco = Impasto con strutto e sale, cotto al forno risulta molto morbido senza crosta, altezza dai 3-6 cm.
Focaccia = Impasto olio d' oliva e sale cotta al forno cotto al forno risulta molto morbido senza crosta, altezza 2-3 cm.
Schiaccia/Schiacciatina = Impasto con aggiunta di olio o strutto, cotto al forno risulta estremamente croccante e friabile, altezza circa 5mm.
Stria = molto simile alla schiacciatina, ma stesa sottilissima, è la prima cosa che le famiglie contadine cuocevano nel forno a legna per verificare la corretta temperatura dello stesso.
Il nome "Stria" deriva dal dialettale "Striné" = bruciato.

E adesso vado a farmi un erbazzone fritto che mi è venuta fame.


----------

